# Should i re-queen a swarm?



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd watch and see how the queens perform. If they lay a good pattern, don't produce hot bees, and the colony performs well, I'd keep them.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The colony that swarmed was doing well or it wouldn't have swarmed. It's probably good genetics. Why wouldn't you want those genetics? A small swarm typically has a virgin queen. It takes a couple of weeks for her to get mated and laying well.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

With the 2 past winters that we have had any swarm that is caught has to be doing something the right way


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Yeah.... I think you should re queen and send me those old worthless feral queens. lol


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Why assume they're feral, could be from someone's hives?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Yeah.... send me those old worthless feral queens. lol



Mr.Beeman...If you get more than you need, (feral or otherwise), you can send some of them to me. I will take them.

cchoganjr


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

2 yrs ago, a colony swarmed from my moms tree, she watched them land 20 ft away. I was out of town so her neighbor called another beekeeper that I didn't know was keeping bees at the time. The first thing he did was re-queen. He lost that hive along with the rest of his that winter ( granted it was a horrible winter ) yet the parent colony survived , they survived last winter too, ( which was also horrible) I now have a box attached to the tree hoping she will lay in it. Unless they are horribly mean or just some kind of crappy layer then I'd leave them with their queen. If if she was bad, they will probably supercede her later and you end up with a good queen from the " feral genetics"


----------



## schindal (Nov 23, 2014)

I know for sure the first swarm is from a feral colony. (The homeowner states they have had a colony in their soffet since 2008 but he cannot afford to have it removed). The second swarm I would be willing to bet are feral but I cannot tell you for sure. I do not know of any beekeepers closer than 2-3 miles from where I picked up the second swarm. Neither queen is marked. Neither seem very aggressive. Lets hope the queens lay good and I will keep them.
I have my first NUC coming the end of this month. If in would have know in would be catching swarms this easily I wouldn't have bought the NUC! (But then I would probably have NEVER caught a swarm)
Thanks for the info!
Andy


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

schindal said:


> This is my first year beekeeping. My question is, should I re-queen the colonies and if so when?
> thanks
> Andy


No you should not, or I should write, I would not. If you like wasting money & time, then maybe. What would be the point/purpose? Your not even sure of their laying pattern yet:scratch:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Why assume they're feral, could be from someone's hives?

I usually look at the size of the bee to determine that... but why assume they are from someones hives?


----------



## SowthEfrikan (Mar 2, 2015)

LOL Mr. Beeman, I was thinking the exact same thing! :lpf: Maybe he can send you one, and me the other? 

All my hives are from caught swarms. So far, no problems other than I have run out of hives and have zero woodworking skills.


----------

